# Pick ONE Mod that Is Your Favorite!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Pick only ONE mod that is your favorite out of all the mods you have!

I know it will be hard but pick only ONE!

-Will


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

my SE-L taillights.... (and my se-R rims) me and my OEM mods


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Putting on an SE-r trunk lid (with the spoiler and the inner tails) on my XE.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Given my lack of real mods, I'm going with my Hella 500s for this one. the Super Ghetto Flyoff Style Handbrake comes in a close second though.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Triax shifter definately. I can drive the car the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Gotta say the stereo. Nothing is better than blasting some Slayer going up I-5...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

the wheels, a b14 sentra with stock wheels looks pansyish


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

tweeters in door panel. sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Definitely my stickers, they added 10hp and 20lbs torque, also everyone backs down from me now that I have a fake NOS sticker!  

Performance: HS header

Cosmetic: painting my inside panels

Most useless: my 300ZX TT radiator cap (not useless but does the minimal)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

B14 SE-R wheels, hands down.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

> Gotta say the stereo. Nothing is better than blasting some Slayer going up I-5...


This is true, however my favorate mod would have to be blow-off valve because the only thing better than blasting the tunes is blasting a nice PHOOOOOOOOSHT in the window of some ricer that just reved on you. Nothing beats the look of "oh shit I think I picked on the wrong car."


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LOL! I was reading over the thread and I mis understood it. I thought you meant "mod" as in moderator. And I was like, wtf, everyone is saying something way off the topic. 

But I would have to say that its my stereo. I havent done much else to the car. Second, and really close to first (favorite of my passengers) would be my musical horn, that always gets people to laugh or smile.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'd say my SE-R tach cluster assembly. Can't believe I had no tach before.

Seth


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

turbo!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think I would go with my Stereo. And a close second would be my Intake.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Stereo....then header.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

(Umm,
How is a stereo a 'mod', isn't it an acessory?

Seth)


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

My jwt pop charger, love that growl @ wot...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well since seth ruled out that a stereo isn't a mod, i guess i can't choose that one.  

so i will choose my hot shot header.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

(sorry) 
(I aint a mod or post nazi so you can post your smurf blankie as your favorite mod if thats how you really feell)

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

A stereo upgrade could be considered an "interior" mod... just post your favorite _upgrade_ on your car. Seth means no harm, right Seth?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Me?!
Harm someone?!
OK, I'll stop posting in this thread.

Seth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i change my favorite mod to my smurf blankie that was given to me by seth. thank you seth, i sleep with it every night.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'll have to say my wheels. They TOTALLY made my car from a Grocery Getter, to well, just another Grocery Getter. But HEY...she definately looks prrty now! My second would too have to be my Tach. It actually helps.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *(sorry)
> (I aint a mod or post nazi so you can post your smurf blankie as your favorite mod if thats how you really feell)
> 
> Seth *


When your stereo includes Diamond Audio gear and custom fiberglass work, _I_ consider it a mod  . There's more money in my stereo than cosmetic stuff and performance combined... and it's not even _that_ great of a system.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

...must...fight...the urge...to...respond...

Seth


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

S3s, 
makes my car shake at idle and my exhaust sound lumpy and mean, 
oh yeah and my car pulls like it has VTEC


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Bought the Bandit. That satisfies me need for speed.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *...must...fight...the urge...to...respond...
> 
> Seth *


Go right ahead  . I'm not going to start a fight, but with the amount of effort that I put into my system, it damn well better be a mod  .


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If I had to pick one MOD that is my favorite, I'd have to pick samo.

Either him or wes, but wes is not around as much


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh soooo!
You wanna fight:









Seth

P.S.
Ok you can count your stereo as a mod, if that is the most important and significant alteration from stock that you believe that you've done, so be it. I'm not one to judge. Its what you think about your own cars that matters, not others (unless they are the police)

P.P.S. And whats up with ganging up on the 'staring dog' guy?!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Ahh soooo!
> You wanna fight:
> 
> 
> ...


That is freakin' funny! :thumbup: 

I list my stereo on my mods list  

My favorite mod....man that's tough...I have quite a few to choose from.
I guess the rear trim panel (one of 2 in the world).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Ahh soooo!
> You wanna fight:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL........hey wait-- UKNOW wut Ive always wondered about that dog....still lol

Well anyways my fav mod would have to be my Audi Brilliant White paint..( I DUNNO if this can be considered a mod)......

BUT it just makes the car look so much cleaner without the black cheap trimmings and the new paint always shines and is so easy to clean.....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *If I had to pick one MOD that is my favorite, I'd have to pick samo*


What, no LOVE?  Don't be hatin' y()!

EDIT: As for the 'dog guy', he's a bit off his rocker, but we accept him none the less.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, I can't play favorites. I love you all 
Sam did help me quite a bit on the car though...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

That he did, I'm sure you greatly appreciate his blood, sweat, n tears on the project.

I voted my wheels as my best mod, but the sound of the CAI at WOT is a close runner-up!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i have to say CAI at WOT is mean. And i liked that post about the blow off valve on the DSM...that would be my favorite mod but we have MAF's


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *If I had to pick one MOD that is my favorite, I'd have to pick samo.*


Everybody loves Samo! Yay!

Sethwas: I consider it a pretty significant modification. I'm one of the few people to have true kickpanel-mounted components in a Sentra, and a lot of blood, sweat, and tears and blood has gone into my audio gear. And a lot of blood. It may not set car alarms off two blocks away, but it makes me smile every day when I get into my car. I just need to amp those front speakers  ... Well, I gotta get a new car first... mmm... 1971 Datsun 510 2-door...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

My favorite mod would have to be the custum crushed roof. The broken glass and other misc scrapes and dents are pretty close though...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, my new favorite is the scrape on my rear bumper and fender from someone hitting my car in the Officemax parking lot. DAMMIT!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Yeah, my new favorite is the scrape on my rear bumper and fender from someone hitting my car in the Officemax parking lot. DAMMIT! *


Dude, that blows goats


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

to answer my own thread!


my Full Body Kit


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My Pioneer HU and 4 Kenwood speakers are nice, but I really like having a tach too. GRRR can't decide.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Dude, that blows goats   *


Yeah it does. Seriously, this car is cursed  . I was in the store for ten minutes... Anyway, the damage isn't any worse than some deep scratches, but I need to touch it up to keep it from rusting on me.

EDIT: What the hell are you doing at work so late?


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

my sticker!!!!! It added 10 HP !!! 

J\k


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

Taking off my muffler, sure its loud, but it sounds good on the freeway. plus I get more MPG's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my cai is prolly the best mod...period , like this ------> *.*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just thought of my favorite mod.

Our 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S daily driver.

It's fun, cheap, and has really been good for the Sentra. 
No more parking in parking lots with the Sentra, no more daily grind for the Sentra....


----------

